# Stratolaunch....the biggest aeroplane ever built.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2017)

Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen unveiled the world's largest aircraft on Wednesday.

The massive plane rolled out by Allen's aerospace firm, Stratolaunch Systems, features the longest wingspan of any aircraft ever built, according to Popular Mechanics.

With a wingspan of 385 feet, the six-engine plane will be larger than Howard Hughes' 1947 H-4 Hercules, known as the 'Spruce Goose,' and the Antonov An-225, a Soviet-era cargo plane originally built to transport the Buran space shuttle that is currently the world's largest aircraft.

The Stratolaunch is an aircraft that is designed to carry rockets between its two fuselages.





















Images of the mammoth plane, nicknamed the 'Roc,' were released Wednesday.

It shows the plane emerging from its hangar in California's Mojave Desert.

The plane was built by Scaled Composites, an aerospace company founded by Allen's partner in the Stratolaunch project, Burt Rutan.







It is designed to carry a maximum takeoff weight of 1.3million pounds, according to The Verge.

The plane rolls around with the aid of 28 wheels. Once airborne, it is powered by six 747 aircraft engines.


----------



## Duality92 (Jun 1, 2017)

awkward looking design isn't it? I'm sure it's designed for it, but I have the impression that it would like break in the middle lol


----------



## JunkBear (Jun 1, 2017)

Two french Concord that they fixes the nose and cutter the tip. Then proceed to make à P-38 with it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> awkward looking design isn't it? I'm sure it's designed for it, but I have the impression that it would like break in the middle lol



There will be a rocket in the middle, thats the whole point of the thing.


----------



## 64K (Jun 1, 2017)

The pics in #1 show it with a cockpit on both sides and what looks to me like a blunt nose. I don't know very much about aerodynamics but wouldn't this increase drag?

The pics in #4 show it with what looks to me like more aerodynamic noses and a cockpit only on the right side which makes sense because there would only be one pilot.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2017)

64K said:


> The pics in #1 show it with a cockpit on both sides and what looks to me like a blunt nose. I don't know very much about aerodynamics but wouldn't this increase drag?
> 
> The pics in #4 show it with what looks to me like more aerodynamic noses and a cockpit only on the right side which makes sense because there would only be one pilot.




post #4 pics are artists impressions........post #1 are real


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 1, 2017)

Pretty much this on a whole new level


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2017)

For those that are critical, please present the airplanes you have engineered for consideration. Thanks.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 1, 2017)

I would hate to try and land that thing, actually I would hate trying to land anything, never piloted an aircraft.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jun 1, 2017)

This reminds of recent AMD cpu designs (I do not have anything against it).


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2017)

Um the nose Radome and most other door style panels aren't installed yet... That's how most planes look before you put the radome on.


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2017)

_JP_ said:


> Pretty much this on a whole new level


That's one whole new level of weird, lol.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

Easy Rhino said:


> For those that are critical, please present the airplanes you have engineered for consideration. Thanks.


So none of these people is allowed an opinion?  It was designed by engineers, therefore everyone must cheer?  At least, that's the basic gist I get from your statement.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2017)

wasnt richard branson working on a similar design with the aim to make 'space travel' a thing???? I say space travel, but what i mean to say is he & his team designed a plane that could reach the limits of the earth's stratosphere and still keep flying.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> So none of these people is allowed an opinion?  It was designed by engineers, therefore everyone must cheer?  At least, that's the basic gist I get from your statement.



those people are allowed an opinion it just doesn't mean anything.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2017)

Virgin Galactic


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> So none of these people is allowed an opinion?  It was designed by engineers, therefore everyone must cheer?  At least, that's the basic gist I get from your statement.



I mean it would be nice if those commenting would at least have a basic knowledge of what they are looking at. I mean the obvious lack of a nose radome is well obvious. What is the next comment, OMG THERE ARE NO DOORS?


----------



## 64K (Jun 1, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Um the nose Radome and most other door style panels aren't installed yet... That's how most planes look before you put the radome on.



I've never heard of a nose randome. I didn't know why the noses were blunt. That's why I asked the question about aerodynamics.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2017)

64K said:


> I've never heard of a nose randome. I didn't know why the noses were blunt. That's why I asked the question about aerodynamics.



Just one of those things. The nose isn't blunt the whole thing is missing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2017)

Duality92 said:


> awkward looking design isn't it? I'm sure it's designed for it, but I have the impression that it would like break in the middle lol





Easy Rhino said:


> For those that are critical, please present the airplanes you have engineered for consideration. Thanks.


I'm not an engineer, but I will admit that the first thing I noticed that was the tail was not joined, which lead me to a similar conclusion as @Duality92 .  What if all three engines on one side quit?  Would that torque not tend to snap the plane in half?  Then the picture of the payload came up, which can be up to 550,000 pounds, (that would actually put the combined weight over the 1.3M# number above) and I realized that this is most likely a flying wing with "fuselages" there to house the landing gear and people and to provide directional control.


64K said:


> The pics in #1 show it with a cockpit on both sides and what looks to me like a blunt nose. I don't know very much about aerodynamics but wouldn't this increase drag?
> 
> The pics in #4 show it with what looks to me like more aerodynamic noses and a cockpit only on the right side which makes sense because there would only be one pilot.


Just a guess: Aircraft Crew on one side, Payload Crew on the other????

I do find this roll out of an incomplete aircraft curious.  Thinking it was done for financial competition reasons.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 1, 2017)

the payload is a rocket and there will be 3 crew onboard, a pilot, co-pilot and flight engineer – who will have safety responsibilities for the rocket. The complex launch sequence will be performed from the ground via a two-way telemetry/command link


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 22, 2017)

The world's biggest plane is a step closer to its first flight.

The aircraft successfully fired all six of its Pratt and Whitney turbofan engines - each weighing 8,940lbs (4,000kg) - for the first time this week.








The Stratolaunch team completed fuel testing of all six fuel tanks to ensure their proper operations at the company’s facility at the Mojave Air and Space Port in California.

Each of the six tanks were filled independently to check their fuel mechanisms were working correctly and to that they were properly sealed.

In addition to fuel testing, engineers began testing the flight control system. 

So far, they have have exercised the full limits of motion and rate of deflection of the wings control surfaces and stabilisers.

Building up to this week’s engine tests, electrical, pneumatic, and fire detection systems were also given a once over.

Writing on the Stratolaunch website, CEO Jean Floyd said: 'Engine testing was conducted with a build-up approach and consisted of three phases.

'First as a "dry motor", where we used an auxiliary power unit to charge the engine. 

'Next, as a "wet motor" where we introduced fuel.  'Finally, each engine was started one at a time and allowed to idle.

'In these initial tests, each of the six engines operated as expected.'

Over the next few months, they plan to continue to test the aircraft’s engines at higher power levels and varying configurations, culminating in the start of taxi tests on the runway.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2017)

Weird, gives the impression of two airplanes glued together.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2017)

Text to speech videos = garbage.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 22, 2017)

Still , seems like the good 'ol Antonov An-225 can carry a payload almost 3 times heavier , according to Wiki.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2017)

This is less about weight, more about launching rockets from high altitude.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 22, 2017)

I know , I just fund it surprising that a plane manufactured almost 30 years ago still far outclasses in some aspects what is being developed and manufactured today.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2017)

Because of practicality.  Could make bigger aircraft carriers, for example, but why?

An-225 has a storied history.  It was mothballed for a while then restored, for example.  It's one of a kind...no sister aircraft were ever built.

I think if there was really demand for bigger aircraft, Boeing and Airbus would respond to it.  Thing is, there really isn't.

Even Stratolaunch might end up being a one-off experiment.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 20, 2017)

The world's biggest plane is a step closer to its first flight, after passing another major milestone.



The aircraft travelled down the runway under its own power for the first time, firing all six of its Pratt and Whitney turbofan engines - each weighing 8,940lbs (4,000kg). 
During the aircraft's first low-speed taxi test, Stratolaunch successfully travelled down the runway at 25 knots (28mph/45km/h).







The main purpose of the test was to put the aircraft’s ability to steer and stop through its paces.
A ground team from Stratolaunch Systems Corp monitored a number of systems, including steering, braking, anti-skid and telemetry.
All objectives of this test were achieved.







Since the first engine runs in September, the Stratolaunch team has performed a series of engine tests from a newly established Stratolaunch Mission Control Center (MCC) located at its facility at the Mojave Air and Space Port in California.
The MCC serves as the Seattle-based firm's hub for testing communications and will eventually be the centre of its aircraft and launch operations.
Once low-speed taxi tests have been safely completed, the company will begin the next phase of taxi testing, which will include increased speeds.







In addition to fuel testing, engineers began testing the flight control system.
So far, they have have exercised the full limits of motion and rate of deflection of the wings control surfaces and stabilisers.
Building up to this week’s engine tests, electrical, pneumatic, and fire detection systems were also given a once over.

Writing on the Stratolaunch website, CEO Jean Floyd said: 'Engine testing was conducted with a build-up approach and consisted of three phases.
'First as a "dry motor", where we used an auxiliary power unit to charge the engine.
'Next, as a "wet motor" where we introduced fuel.  'Finally, each engine was started one at a time and allowed to idle.
'In these initial tests, each of the six engines operated as expected.'
Over the next few months, they plan to continue to test the aircraft’s engines at higher power levels and varying configurations


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 28, 2018)

The world's largest plane is a step closer to its first flight after passing another major milestone

 Stratolaunch sped down the runway at 40 knots (46mph/74kph) in its latest low-speed taxi test, firing all six of its 8,940lbs (4,000kg) engines.






The main purpose of the latest test, which took place at California's Mojave Air and Space Port, was to put the aircraft’s ability to steer and stop through its paces.

A ground team from Stratolaunch Systems Corp monitored a number of systems, including steering, braking, anti-skid and telemetry.

Engineers conducted the aircraft's first low-speed taxi test in December, but during this run the vehicle only hit 25 knots (28mph/45km/h).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2018)

There really aren't many runways that can handle an aircraft that large.


----------



## qubit (Feb 28, 2018)

This monster is really two planes in one. I'm curious to know if one of those cockpits is actually a dummy.

I can just picture a comedy sketch of a pilot in each cockpit trying to fly the plane independently and getting into a complete muddle, lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2018)

https://www.seattletimes.com/busine...sal-stratolaunch-plane-emerges-from-its-lair/


> They’ll be in the flight deck of the starboard fuselage, maneuvering the plane from far to the right of its centerline, while the port fuselage cockpit is empty and unpressurized.


I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually make the other cockpit a payload control system (launching and monitoring the payload).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 28, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'm curious to know if one of those cockpits is actually a dummy.




The three-person crew - pilot, co-pilot and flight engineer - will sit in the right-hand fuselage

The left-hand fuselage has what looks like a cockpit with windows to onlookers, but the section is in fact empty and unpressurised.


----------



## qubit (Feb 28, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The three-person crew - pilot, co-pilot and flight engineer - will sit in the right-hand fuselage
> 
> The left-hand fuselage has what looks like a cockpit with windows to onlookers, but the section is in fact empty and unpressurised.


I'll bet if they pressurised it and booked it for tourists they could charge handsomely for the privilege. I wouldn't be surprised if this happens. Depends on how classified things are, I guess.

Also, I'd have thought having one fuselage pressurised and one not would affect the dynamics, but maybe it's not significant.

Oh and I see it's right hand drive for UK roads!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2018)

The liabilities are too great.  Its purpose in existing is basically to carry and set off bombs (rockets).  If one catastrophically malfunctions, the side effect of death may result.

This aircraft has a maximum takeoff weight over more than a million pounds.  A couple hundred pounds on one side that isn't on the other is a neglegible difference.

Aircraft are piloted on the left (TL;DR: because of torque steering of propeller driven planes).  So why not the left cockpit?  Because you have to think where the captain sits: on the left in the right cockpit means the captain also can see the payload.  If the captain were on the left in the left cockpit, the captain couldn't see the payload at all.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 28, 2018)

Anyone know if it would have been possible to just use two or three helicopters to lug the rocket around? Seems like it would be about 100x cheaper.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2018)

Haha, no.  Tethering helicopters together is extremely dangerous; nevermind, the fact they don't even come close to carrying as much payload as a fixed wing aircraft like this can.  Rotary-wing aircraft have very practical limits on how big they can get because the tips of the blades have to contend with the sound barrier.  They have to be extremely light yet extremely strong.  They can only have a diameter so big before they become impractical (which is why the Chinook ended up with two rotors).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There really aren't many runways that can handle an aircraft that large.


It's a purpose built aircraft not designed for normal commercial use, so there really doesn't need to be. However, in an emergency I think it can land at a larger airport, based on the width of the wheel base.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 28, 2018)

It wont go anywhere near another  runway


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 28, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Anyone know if it would have been possible to just use two or three helicopters to lug the rocket around? Seems like it would be about 100x cheaper.


Helicopters, using rotor blades, rely upon the denseness of air. They could never get the altitude necessary, not to mention the other dangerous factors Ford mentioned.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 28, 2018)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK I see now what the point of this is... woah, very epic haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Text to speech videos = garbage.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


lol... I was gonna post that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2018)

But but but this bird is wholly incapable of surfin'.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 28, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's a purpose built aircraft not designed for normal commercial use, so there really doesn't need to be. However, in an emergency I think it can land at a larger airport, based on the width of the wheel base.



Correct, that airport (Mojave Air and Space Port in California) has a runway 200' wide.  Most civilian runways are 150' ... there are a few exceptions like joint use civilian and military.  Bangor Maine is an example with a 12,000' long by 200' wide runway.  Which, by the way was an alternate shuttle landing place (so was Portmouth, NH)

Maneuvering around the airport is another consideration... the clear areas adjacent to taxiways, etc are to accommodate certain wingspans.   No civilian airport was built to taxi anything this large.  Yuge.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2018)

The twin-fuselage Stratolaunch airplane, with the longest wingspan in the world, is designed to carry as many as three rockets up to altitude and then drop them so they can launch satellites to space from there. But Paul Allen, founder of Stratolaunch Systems (as well as co-founder of Microsoft) recently told the _Washington Post_ that he wants the enormous plane to eventually carry a space shuttle as well, making the launch system fully reusable. Called Black Ice, capable of flying from about 35,000 feet up to orbit and then returning to Earth to land.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2019)

Better late than never. 








						Exclusive: Space firm founded by billionaire Paul Allen closing operations - sources
					

Stratolaunch Systems Corporation, the space company founded by late billionaire and Microsoft Corp co-founder Paul Allen, is closing operations, cutting short ambitious plans to challenge traditional aerospace companies in a new "space race," four people familiar with the...




					www.reuters.com
				



This company/project is done for.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is unfortunate. Such a brilliant idea. Would have liked to see the aircraft launch at least one rocket to orbit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is unfortunate. Such a brilliant idea. Would have liked to see the aircraft launch at least one rocket to orbit.


...with Allen's ashes?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ...with Allen's ashes?


That would be a very fitting tribute!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 18, 2019)

a slight mismatch between control of the tail planes and it will rip itself apart.

I understand the reason for it, but i will buy some popcorn and wait for the disaster to happen.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 18, 2019)

Man the nerves you need to land this thing, never seen a plane that needs 4 pilots b4.


----------

